# Looking for a film school in Canada



## thedarknight (Mar 8, 2020)

I have been learning video editing and animation from past two years and want to learn Direction and Film-making. So help me in finding a good film school for a good hands on experience on camera and to learn Direction as well. I am from India so I have been suggested some film schools like Langara College, Fanshawe college, George Brown College, Shreidan College.


----------



## BigAbe00 (Mar 8, 2020)

Vancouver Film School (British Columbia) is the top rated film school in Canada. There's also Toronto Film School which I've heard is quite good as well.


----------



## thedarknight (Mar 8, 2020)

hey thanks for reply, I've heard about VFS too but its a private school, and I wont get stay-back for it to continue my work there, and TFS is very expensive for me.


----------



## green-scarf (Mar 8, 2020)

You should definitely check out Capilano University, they offer everything from a 1-year certificates to 2-year diplomas to 4-year degrees. You can even change your mind once you've started a program and extend/shorten accordingly. They are also located in Vancouver, one of the main centres of the movie industry in Canada so lots of students get work after graduating. Just want to let you know though that schools in Vancouver are usually preparing you for below-the-line work because those are the opportunities available there.

If you are looking to take a more creative route, I recommend Ryerson University, York University, Concordia University, and Sheridan College. All are top programs here and have alumni who have gone onto become successful directors, writers, producers etc. Concordia and Sheridan have produced Oscar winners, Netflix Showrunners, and internationally recognized award-winning documentarians. York and Ryerson are really well respected programs in Canada and have great placement/internship opportunities. All four programs are competitive and require portfolios for submission. If you are looking for a less competitive but still great film program, look into the University of Windsor.

To be honest, I haven't heard much about Fanshawe College or George Brown College in terms of the film industry. I believe Langara College would give you similar prospects to Capilano University.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2020)

thedarknight said:


> I have been learning video editing and animation from past two years and want to learn Direction and Film-making. So help me in finding a good film school for a good hands on experience on camera and to learn Direction as well. I am from India so I have been suggested some film schools like Langara College, Fanshawe college, George Brown College, Shreidan College.


Is this for undergrad or graduate?


----------



## thedarknight (Mar 8, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Is this for undergrad or graduate?


Graduate


----------



## jquastel (Aug 5, 2020)

Langara. Creative Arts & Industries
					






					langara.ca


----------

